# Cannot open Word 2003 documents



## lisa801 (Jun 16, 2011)

I have Office 2003 installed, my OS is Windows 7. 

I have been experiencing problems with Word and Outlook recently, so decided to "troubleshoot compatibility", which configured both Word and Outlook to open with Windows XP Service Pack 2. 

However, now whenever I try to open a Word document, I get a message asking if I want "winword.exe" to make any changes to my computer. 
And then I get the errror: 
"There Was A Problem Sending The Command To The Program".

And it will not actually open the document, just a blank Word screen - so I then have to go to File and find my documents to open that way, which is very frustrating. 

I NEVER had this problem before.
Would really appreciate any help anyone can offer!
Many thanks in advance


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Office 2003 (all applications) is fully compatible with Windows 7 & doesn't require compatibility mode. I suggest you "undo" the compatibility mode for all your Office 2003 applications and try to resolve the original problems you had with Word 2007 & Outlook 2007 (with our help of course if you require it).

A fresh re-install of Office 2003 might be beneficial, but don't forget to export your Outlook data (as a PST file) so you can import it into the fresh installation.


----------



## lisa801 (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks so much for your reply. 
Yes, it was stupid of me to fiddle around with compatibility. 

I tried to set it back to Windows 7, but when I try to do this (Start > All programs > Right click > Properties > Compatability Mode) it gives me no Windows 7 option in the drop-down menu.

Also I have no Word or Outlook 2007 - only 2003. The problems I've been having with both of these I've been trying to deal with here: 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f57/word-as-outlook-mail-editor-problem-581032.html

But first I really need to solve this Word problem.
I really want to avoid reinstalling Outlook as much as possible.


----------



## lisa801 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ok, i managed to solve it by doing the following: 
Start > All programs > Microsoft Office folder > Right click on MS Word > Properties > Compatability tab > Under "Compatability mode", UNtick: "run this program in compatability mode for" and ALSO make sure "Run this program as an administrator" is UNticked > apply > ok.


----------

